# I blame you....



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

This has made the round on German fora/FB since last year. I looked for a translation, couldn't find one, so translated it myself. The original is titled "Ich klage an...", which literally translated means "I accuse you" but I personally felt "I blame you" was a more fitting translation. Anyhow, just wanted to share.

I blame you

... because I was run over by a car when I was just one year old  you see, I wasnt neutered  my territory got bigger and bigger as my hormones drove me to find a mate  and when I eventually smelt the sweet scent of a girl in call I couldnt care less about the things that I had learnt  I was beyond reason as I followed her scent and paid no heed to the cars

because I gave birth when I was only 9 months old  my kittens were big and there were so many  I suffered horrible, endless pain giving birth to them  and I died a painful death when one of them got stuck  the kittens I had already given birth to died too  because I couldnt care for them any more

because I am kitten from an accidental litter  my owners didnt care about my mother  so she was mounted by her brother  and I came into this world  but something was wrong with me  I had terrible pains  and my whole back was open  the few hours that I lived were terrible  death was a blessing

because I have been in a pen in a rescue since I was a few months old - no one wants me  just because I am a black cat  and I am shy  I always hide when people come  I am so scared of them  I once had a home  but one day they let me out  and never opened that door again  no matter how loudly I howled  it made me so sad and angry  that I decided to never trust humans again  but I am so very unhappy here in this pen

because I am suddenly not loved any more  because I am old  and I am no longer as cute as a small and playful kitten  I want peace  and cuddles  I am not as healthy as I used to be  I need tablets that I dont like taking  and all of this was too much work  and too expensive  so I was just handed over to a rescue...

because my siblings and I were abandoned in a locked box by the side of a motorway one cold night  it was so bitterly cold  and we were hungry  we cuddled up closely together  so that we werent as cold  and then it wasnt that bad anymore  we simply fell asleep  and didnt wake up

 we blame you  because we have to suffer because humans can be thoughtless  because, due to human carelessness, we burn our paws on unattended candles or oven hobs  because we fall from unsecured balconies and windows  because we die in tilted windows  and because of ignorance and indifference we die spiritually...

 we blame you - because humans can be such monsters  who can inflict such pain and suffering  who can beat us and do unspeakable things  for fun  out of boredom  out of immense stupidity...

 we say thank you  to all of those who have made us win back our trust in people  who for weeks, months and even years on end try to win our affection  who cry tears of joy when they can stroke our head for the first time  who invest their love, compassion, time and money into our care  who take us off the street  who look after us and who give us food and warmth  who rescue the smallest of us and feed us up  who sacrifice their sleep every three hours to feed kittens that are only a few days old - who have sleepless nights because we arent well - and who dont tire to tell others just how important it is to get us neutered.

Please dont ever tire  we thank you with our love  and we hope that one day even stupid and ignorant people will be wiser

By H. Schepers
Ich klage an ... - Katzen Forum


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm in tears reading this 
All I wanna do I go and snuggle my little boy. :crying:


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

That should be sent to all pet owners in the world...........

heart breaking....... I'm off to cuddle my babies x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> I'm in tears reading this
> All I wanna do I go and snuggle my little boy. :crying:


^^^^^^^ Ditto......

Except it's 3 boys and wee cute girlie.....


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Very moving. I'm so glad all of our babies, including two little blackies who were ignored at the shelter and sat in the back of their pens looking sad and confused (Chaucer) and militant (Milton), are here and warm and loved and well-fed.


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

Me too I just woke them up and covered them with kisses

Em xxxxxx


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

that was quite moving im a little teary too


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

Such a powerful message. You should make this a sticky or we could all attach it everything someone posts about another accidental litter etc.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

this had me in tears  the worst thing about it... its so true


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I have tears falling, going to have cuddles with mine too.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Such a sad read but unfortunately so so true


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Very true post. It´s our fault and they suffer for it.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for making me a snotty mess! Sad and true :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

So sad, so true


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

I just let my cats in from the back (they were only shut out because I'm hoovering and they are terrified of the hoover) so I could give them a massive hug!! - 

but they ran off to laze on my bed, ungrateful little sods


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

SandyR said:


> Such a powerful message. You should make this a sticky or *we could all attach it everything someone posts about another accidental litter etc*.


That would be a full time job for someone ^^^. There's more accidental litters on here than I care to remember


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Thank you for sharing this with us hobbs.
So very sad,but what is even worse,it is so very true .


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

I wonder if there is something similar written by children?

Some humans just choose to be ignorant no matter how much education you throw at them. Their arrogance makes them more dangerous than any weapon I can think of because they affect so many lives in each day that they choose to be careless, thoughtless and damaging.

Very sad indeed...


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Very sad and thought provoking 

The things about young mums, black cats and nervous cats in a rescue really rung true with me.

My Sabrina and Harry are rescues.... Sabrina is a black cat who had a litter aged only 9 months old, Harry is her very nervous son.

We are their third home in their short lives (they are 2 and 3). We were told that Harry became semi feral and they didn't want to come inside in their last home (we don't believe this)

When we first rescued them they were very nervous. Now 5 months on, they are affectionate, trusting and loving cats. They also love nothing more than chilling out on the bed. 

They have enriched our lives so much, it just breaks my heart that we can't rescue more and that there are cats in rescue homes all across the world that just need a forever home and some love and attention.


----------



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

:crying: 
this made me sad to. 
humans can be too cruel.

and my lil boy is no were to be seen - going to hunt him out for a cuddle


----------



## Sirild (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you, Hobbs - so sad and so true.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

This is so true it made me get all teary.
this definantly should be a sticky.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

:crying: Heartbreaking.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you for that Hobbs. Very sad.


Here is a quote I like by the author Miles Franklyn :--


"When the cruel, self-indulgent character of human association with animals is considered, it is profoundly touching that any beast or bird can be so generous and brave as to treat a human being as an equal and a friend"

("Bring The Monkey")
(1933)


----------



## Greekbird007 (Apr 10, 2012)

Omg, this has brought tears to my eyes..


----------



## Sirild (Sep 26, 2011)

bump - this should be made sticky.


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

oh god I'd missed this one!!! Now sat at work trying not to blub!!! Very moving and just goes to show for every heatless uncaring person in the world there's one of us battling for the little furbabys!!!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Very sad but very very true. My heart breaks for any living creature that has to go through pain and suffering, whether it be animal or child. I'm so glad I've got my boys, but whenever the family is expanded it will be an adoptive kitteh.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Shame really that this needs to be "bumped". So, bumpety, bump.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Stickied I hope that people will read it


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for that hun. Unfortunately, we also know that people don't really read stickies and the list of stickies in this section is already soo insanely long but that is a different topic entirely. x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> Stickied I hope that people will read it


 Excellent Idea


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

hobbs2004 said:


> Thanks for that hun. Unfortunately, we also know that people don't really read stickies and the list of stickies in this section is already soo insanely long but that is a different topic entirely. x


I know  I nearly didn't do it as I thought more people would read it where it was.
Thank you for posting it though and for your translation - much better than google's effort


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

On the topic of too many stickys - do we _REALLY_ need a sticky for cute kitten & cat names???? It just doesn't seem to be THAT important an issue to need a sticky......

Or am I being mean?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> On the topic of too many stickys - do we _REALLY_ need a sticky for cute kitten & cat names???? It just doesn't seem to be THAT important an issue to need a sticky......
> 
> Or am I being mean?


Was actually thinking the same


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thankyou Hobbs that has made me sad but it is so very true, I love my furries so much and I get so angry when I read that a pet has been hurt or abandoned or even killed. I really cannot understand why people cannot just love their pets for all their lives instead of throwing them out like yesterday's papers like so many that roam my estate 

Viv xx


----------



## Lunaowen (Jan 8, 2012)

Very moving, so sad that there are such cruel people out there. x x


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow that was so hard hitting think every vet should have it in their waiting room and every pet shop, off to cuddle my bub


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

As to the number of stickies, I think the plants and household items toxic to cats could be combined. Simply copy and paste all information in one new topic and delete the comments without new information.

The same goes for the rules and new rules.
One set of rules should hold true for the entire forum and should be in the general section, really.

Or maybe a subforum for cat-related important information, like the gemae and health forums in the general section?


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

As i was reading this i couldnt help but keep glancing over at Rosie laid asleep in what she has adopted as her bed ( the senses cat circuit) bless her!!!


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

That hit my heart hard, I also looked at my little tipsy, he really doesnt know how lucky and how loved he is.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Not the best thing to read when hormonal, but that pulled heart-strings to bits and tears flowed


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you, Hobbs, for posting this. Need to find my little Mr Men for a cuddle now.


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

That's so sad


----------



## Angelkitty (May 22, 2012)

Oh my gosh!! I've just joined and this is the first thing I read, in tears!! How people can be so evil I don't know. Need to go cuddle my boys now!


----------



## MominsMummy (Jun 14, 2012)

In tears...


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

So sad as it is true 

Makes me feel much better that I rescued my two kittens from the farm


----------



## scoobles (May 14, 2011)

the sadest read EVER


----------



## LJLilley (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm near tears after reading that. 

My OH took in two brothers Oscar and Harley, Oscar developed kidney problems every week she went to the vets and fought to save him. Sadly he didn't get better, she made the heartbreaking decision to save him from suffering.

Our boy Draven had recurring cystitis, he got very sick. Every single day we travelled miles to the vets so he could get seen and to get his medication. Eventually he got so ill that we were given a choice, they could do a risky operation that had 50/50 chances of working or we could put him to sleep. We opted for the operation. 2 years on he is a lively, healthy, beautiful and affectionate cat.

Harley too had cystitis, we fought for him just as hard and we won. He didn't need the operation but it was very close. He is the most affectionate of our cats. As an all black cat he is treasured, loved and treated the same as our others.

Mollie followed my sisters boyfriends friend home but he couldn't take her. We took her in, extremely thin, dirty and untrusting. A black and white beauty we spent many months gaining her trust. For months she would snatch the food bowl from our hands and wouldn't let us near her when she was eating. Now she waits patiently for food (which she never has to worry about getting) we can sit next to her when eating, she is a healthy weight, affectionate and beautiful.

Kaya our beautiful, fiesty white cat. She lost weight rapidly and all interest in her food. The next day it happened again, we drove her straight to the vets. For months she had tests, weight checks and examinations. We never missed an appointment. Now she is a healthy weight, more affectionate than ever and never leaves any food behind.

Cohen our beautiful ginger boy is shy, he runs away from anyone he doesn't know. He was at best anti social with our other cats. After a year he is a loving member of our family, he loves cuddles not just from us but from our numerous furballs. 

Not once did we ever consider giving up on any of them, even though my OH (the only one of us who can drive) is disabled and in agonising pain every single day. The vets visits wiped her out yet she never complained. It disgusts me that some people treat their animals as though they are nothing, that some people will not consider an all black cat or a black and white because they are 'common'. 

I would do anything for my cats and puppy, they give us so much. What we give them is nothing in comparison. I only wish we had the funds and space to take in more.


----------



## Reapy (Aug 20, 2012)

I had a few tears to that as well. It's always bothered me that people can treat animals so recklessly and cruelly, but then I was raised with respect for all animals. 

Although I was raised with cats I've just taken in my first kitten. The colour of his fur or how weak/strong he was didn't enter into my choice in the least. He was simply the one in the litter that I connected with. He could have had 3 legs and chronic health problems, but I still would have taken him home. 

My mum was always taking in strays, getting them well enough to be re-homed and sending them out to loving homes. I remember having a litter of kits come in when I was a teen. Their mum had been hit by a car and her owner didn't want to deal with her kits. My mum, god bless her, woke up every 2 hours through the night to hand feed them. 

It does horrorfy me a little to see people who refuse to neuter or spay their cats, but let them roam the streets. Or I hear of cats that are on their 4th or 5th unexpected litter and I feel so sorry for them, their pregnancys are killing them.


----------



## petrus (Aug 5, 2012)

I just cried... so sad... unfortunately true...oh boy, still cleaning my tears...


----------



## BlessedbyJack (Feb 23, 2011)

Don't think I will ever forget those words 

I just cannot get my head around how people can treat animals badly it breaks my heart...

Off to cuddle my boys but need to post to ask advice about two strays trying to adopt us...


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

I blame me.

I could have tried harder to secure the garden, though Ernie was so determined to get out he hurt himself, and we decided best let him out in the day, in the end.

But I don't think Ernie blames me.

I dying inside right now because his loss is so recent and so raw, and because I love him so completely.

But I honestly believe that if I could have given him the choice of 15 years confined to our garden, or two years five months and four days of freedom, Ernie would have chosen freedom.

I wouldn't.

I want to wind the clock back, keep him indors, and have him here with me right now.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

dharma66 said:


> I blame me.
> 
> I could have tried harder to secure the garden, though Ernie was so determined to get out he hurt himself, and we decided best let him out in the day, in the end.
> 
> ...


Please don't blame yourself. I am sure cats don't really blame their owners when they know how much loved they were and how hard we tried to keep them safe. People who communicate with animals always say how understanding and forgiving an animal is - far wiser than any of us.


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow xx makes me love my girls even more xx


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

This is so sad  But it's so true! Careless owners... My kitten, Jeremy is an accident, but i know his mum's owner wouldn't let anything bad happen to the kittens or the mum cat. But it still shouldn't happen. 
Can't complain because i now have Jeremy. But he's lucky the owner of his mum was and is so caring about animals!


----------



## 1336252 (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm in tears reading this... I miss my boy so much 

I love my babies so much.


----------



## Beaniev86 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hard hitting reality. If I had room for more cats I would take them all in. I got my cat from a woman who said she couldn't look after him. He was only a few months old and had been in 3 different homes not including mine. I got him home and while he was a friendly cat, he was timid, confused and uneasy. After months of love and stability, he has come out of his shell. I really don't think there is another cat in the world with a better nature (I would say that lol). He can rest assured that this is home for life. He is not just a pet, he is a family member that we all love dearly. 
Don't know how to upload a picture


----------



## mum to 14 kitties (Oct 31, 2012)

Good lord, I am totally destroyed by this to the point I couldnt finish reading it!! It struck such a chord with me. I have a solid black very shy feral I resued at 12 weeks, it took me three years to touch her, she now lives in my bedroom with me and we share the bed. Everyone who lives here is here because someone didnt want them (including my hubby). It breaks my heart but I guess its ok for them because they are loved and safe here. I am currently feeding a stray in the street and have built a cat house within our shed, but god, its so true what you have posted, it makes me embarrassed about us as a race.:frown2:


----------



## mum to 14 kitties (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey, not hormonal and it destroyed me so god knows how you must be feeling!


----------



## Maire23 (Nov 24, 2012)

It's truly sad how many unwanted and even abused cats there are. Also, people who are thoughtless and don't neuter their cats and are responsible for breeding more kittens they have no intention of caring for. I wish people would be more responsible and place some value on these sweet furry creatures.


----------



## mum to 14 kitties (Oct 31, 2012)

LJLilley said:


> I'm near tears after reading that.
> 
> My OH took in two brothers Oscar and Harley, Oscar developed kidney problems every week she went to the vets and fought to save him. Sadly he didn't get better, she made the heartbreaking decision to save him from suffering.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ayla (May 3, 2012)

Very sad and true post... I wish this post would make people think that we all can help to stop all of that... neuter saves lifes, and if we adopt instead of buy we are removing some suffering from this world...


----------



## BWJurby (Jan 8, 2013)

The balcony one I relate to though, my housemate's kitten almost fell down the stairs twice (she was fine!).

The first she was very little and fell through the banister to the side but her owner was freaked out and took her to the vet. The second time I saw it happen and the kitten was playing ran and skidded and didn't stop when she reached the stairs right at the top and went over the edge. I screamed :yikes:, but she was holding on with her little paws (it looked like the Lion King!) and I managed to grab her scruff and pull her through.

Luckily she survived to adulthood in the end!


----------



## PGtips (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow. A tear jerker. I love my boys, no matter how old and smelly they get.


----------



## michellequeens (Jan 23, 2013)

So moving. Beautiful


----------



## RuthWaters (Jan 25, 2013)

Felt sick reading this,I don't mean that lightly either.I couldn't breathe whilst reading that.How can some humans be so vulgar in their actions and then there are people like me who would die for their pets?
Breaks my heart everytime.


----------



## LynzSweetie (Feb 26, 2013)

I want to cry!! :crying:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Maybe the poem should be just copied and pasted on every accidental litter post :crying:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Maybe the poem should be just copied and pasted on every accidental litter post :crying:


Think it's a great idea. I would do it but can't even read these kind of threads anymore. :cryin:

Be prepared....


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

i am crying right now this is so sad!


----------



## mhouse (Jun 24, 2013)

So so sad and sadly so so true xxx


----------



## Weyhey (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh my goodness, actually having a wee cry right now at this =(


----------



## pushka123 (Aug 6, 2013)

That was almost too much to read...so, so sad


----------



## Becbex (May 27, 2013)

So so sad  yet so true. It's just heartbreaking how inconsiderate, naive, and careless some people can be.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

All too commonly true!!

Many people don't have any respect for their pets and are just plain ignorant to their needs.


----------



## Linda L (Aug 30, 2013)

So sad how mean people can be to animals. We have a situation where someone shot a pregnant cat with an arrow. She lost her kittens and almost lost her life. Sad thing is, no one will come forward if they know who the person is?


----------



## Helen Reeves (Jan 2, 2014)

I could only read the first 4 and now I'm in tears.


----------



## VetUK (Jul 22, 2013)

So sad. 

My cousins kitty was rescued from a bag at the side of the road by my aunt, Poppy is now a very pampered kitty but so many aren't as fortunate  :sad:

After what happened to Poppy I always have my eye's on any litter/bags at the side of the road just incase I see something moving and can help/rescue.

Amanda


----------



## Nourhan (May 8, 2014)

Nice topic
Iam crying


----------



## CometAndWhisky (Jun 22, 2014)

Just read this and it broke my heart! Off to give my boys a massive hug!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm trying to hold back my tears after reading this. 
I cry for weeks whenever any of my feline friends passes away and then I dare to open up my heart and adopt a new kitty. The latest addition is 8 yrs old.


----------



## MelleMoo (Jun 11, 2014)

How moving! 
My baby jumped up for a cuddle while I was reading this!


----------



## snickypoo (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh my goodness!:crying:That is so touching! My gorgeous cat Patch who is now almost 14yrs old, had the roughest of starts at the hands of her original owners, she has always been very shy by nature, then they got themselves a dog, and the novelty of having a cat wore off and she was abandoned, although I lived on the same street I was unaware that she was out in all weathers fending for herself, another neighbour brought her to my attention, by this time, she was thin, infested with fleas and her coat was so matted she had to be put under anaesthetic to remove it, I went round and challenged her owners about the disgraceful way she had been treated, and the woman swore blind to me that,as far as she was concerned, the cat had run away and they hadn't seen her for over a year, even though someone that lived opposite the house said the poor girl sat crying on the doorstep every night for months on end! It took me months of coaxing and persuasion to gain her confidence, but it paid off, she got herself a forever home and we got a beautiful, gentle, loving, friend and even now 9 yrs on, when I look at her, I get choked up when I think of how much she suffered at the hands her first owner.She just became replaceable when they got their dog, which I've never understood because I had two dogs of my own at the time and she got on fine with them eventually,I think she was just surplus to requirement, heartbreaking.


----------



## Kcabrera3 (Jul 27, 2014)

Really moving! If that is ok with you, can I translate it to spanish... I think many people should read this..


----------



## Pook (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh, ouch...I am in tears.

I just went and counted my blessings; all nine of them.


----------



## MogPup (Aug 6, 2014)

You rotten bunch of B*@&$^ds!! I've started crying all over again!
I lost my Moggit over the weekend who was a stray, who had a start in life similar to what's written in this post. I took her in, she had 6 kittens and cared for her and them and found good homes for them. 
Moggit trusted me, but one thing she didn't like, was if I put my face up to hers. (I've known cats to headbutt when you do this), but doing this to Moggit freaked her out. She got better over the year, I got back from a course end of August and she came running to greet me, I picked her up as pleased to see her as she was me and cradled her in my arms. She turned her head and looked at me and we touched noses.
Moggit should have become an old lady with me.
This post is so so true, and until people accept the responsibilities for their actions it will so very sadly continue.


----------



## MerlinAnakin (Oct 2, 2014)

My heart is broken and I cant stop crying...
I really wish people can get educated and stop being so selfish.


----------



## kisachan (Oct 6, 2014)

Too sad... I'm crying T_T


----------



## nit (Oct 30, 2014)

This really makes me sad and angry, cats should be cherished and loved - and neutered. I have 4 rescues, the eldest of which became a mummy at just 6 months old. She didn't have a great start in life, she's got bad skin, bad fur, missing teeth, had worms, eye infections and a flea allergy when we adopted her, and she was abandoned twice and dumped on the streets with 4 kittens of her own by the time she was just six months old - just a baby herself, but she's the most loving, affectionate, friendly and beautiful kitten that you could wish for and we love her and her kittens. The message needs to go out that cats must be neutered. Another of my rescues was going to be pts just because her owner was moving home. I would do anything for my cats, they're a responsibility and people take it too lightly. They truly light up our lives so how can people be so cruel and irresponsible?


----------



## Cookies mum (Dec 10, 2014)

I was having a happy day till I read this :'(


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

So true and yet so simple to do


----------



## Cherrytree (Mar 5, 2014)

This broke my heart to read. I wish there was a way that the good humans could help all of the cats (and other animals) in need. 
I love my boys so much and I can't imagine a life without them now. We got Keith when he was 6 months old and he's been with us ever since but poo Colin was in a shelter from a kitten to about 6 months old, got rehomed but there was an allergy in his new home so was brought back to the shelter for another 9 months! Until we invited him to be part of our family. The first 6 months he was very timid and you could hardly walk past him without scaring him.By the one-year mark his confidence had grown immensely and now we have had him for 15 months and he has certainly made himself at home. A right little character, still has some 'issues' as we like to call it haha but I am so happy we rescued him. And the two of them together are very funny, best friends one minute, snuggled up practically on top of each other and the next, chasing each other round the house and wrestling! They are fabulous!


----------



## Norman James (Jul 27, 2015)

This is heavy, but needs to be heard. I'll show it to my daughter later


----------



## andrewjacson (Feb 2, 2015)

Thank you so much for sharing with us.You should make this a sticky or we could all attach it everything someone posts about another accidental litter etc


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

andrewjacson said:


> Thank you so much for sharing with us.*You should make this a sticky* or we could all attach it everything someone posts about another accidental litter etc


It already is


----------



## Linda L (Aug 30, 2013)

Sad but true, one wonders why people get pets when they really don't want to care for them or love them. My boy Bear gives me such unconditional love. I can not imagine my life without him.


----------



## Mellowredsa (Apr 17, 2016)

So beautifully written but I couldn't finish reading. Tears were too overwhelming.

I know I am going to offend some, and as a newbie that is not wise, but I have never understood pet owners who want this or that breed and fork out thousands for a little being who really just wants to be loved and looked after. There are so many "unwanted" little souls in need of the exact same love, why not just adopt?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Mellowredsa said:


> So beautifully written but I couldn't finish reading. Tears were too overwhelming.
> 
> I know I am going to offend some, and as a newbie that is not wise, but I have never understood pet owners who want this or that breed and fork out thousands for a little being who really just wants to be loved and looked after. There are so many "unwanted" little souls in need of the exact same love, why not just adopt?


Because life is about choice, and good ethical breeders are not the ones who fill rescues. You chose to rescue others don't such is life.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Mellowredsa said:


> So beautifully written but I couldn't finish reading. Tears were too overwhelming.
> 
> *I know I am going to offend some, and as a newbie that is not wise, but I have never understood pet owners who want this or that breed and fork out thousands for a little being who really just wants to be loved and looked after. There are so many "unwanted" little souls in need of the exact same love, why not just adopt?*


I have rescued. Several times. However, the dog I want next literally does not exist in rescue. I challenge anyone to find me a fully health tested, show quality male Norwegian Elkhound in a rescue. It's all a choice. Neither is wrong and neither is right .

Although the thing I do bemoan is the occasional Them V Us mentality of some rescues


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Pappychi said:


> I have rescued. Several times. However, the dog I want next literally does not exist in rescue. I challenge anyone to find me a fully health tested, show quality male Norwegian Elkhound in a rescue. It's all a choice. Neither is wrong and neither is right .
> 
> Although the thing I do bemoan is the occasional Them V Us mentality of some rescues


Very true, and oddly in breed specific rescues it tends to be those ethical breeders who either run them or support them the most...I certainly know that s larger part of the Rottweiler show breeders are actively involved in rescue


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Meezey said:


> Very true, and oddly in breed specific rescues it tends to be those ethical breeders who either run them or support them the most...I certainly know that s larger part of the Rottweiler show breeders are actively involved in rescue


Same with Elkies, the breed rescue is run by ethical breeders who care about where the pups end up. I've always thought the Rottie Show Breeders were really passionate about their breed especially when it comes to rescues.

I know of some rescues that point blank refuse to allow dogs to go to Breed Specific Rescues ran by Breed Clubs. It baffles me, maybe I'm an idealist but fundamentally I believe rescues and ethical breeders should be working together to ensure a better future for all dogs because at the end of the day aren't we all here because we love dogs?

Some of the extremist points of view are quite frankly startling.

I'll get off my soapbox now :Singing


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

@Meezey total agree with you  x


----------



## Mellowredsa (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi Meezey and Pappichi. I fully respect your views, as I fully respect ethical breeders, and am not implying that they in any way contribute towards the crisis created by idiots who adopt, buy or rescue animals without fully understanding the responsibility of taking in a pet.

Ethical breeders at least take the time and effort to point out the pros and cons of the breeds they specialize in, and in that way prevent pets from ending up in unsuitable homes. We have huge problems here with Huskies. Even our little village has a Husky rescue centre (run by a Husky breeder). So many see beautiful blue eyed Huskies and just "want one"! So they get one without understanding them and they end up running off, chasing livestock and eventually getting shot or injured through man's stupidity. 

My personal feelings cannot comprehend why a person would buy a specific breed. But as you say Meezey life is about choices, and I am a walkover for the "unwanted" stray.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Mellowredsa said:


> Hi Meezey and Pappichi. I fully respect your views, as I fully respect ethical breeders, and am not implying that they in any way contribute towards the crisis created by idiots who adopt, buy or rescue animals without fully understanding the responsibility of taking in a pet.
> 
> Ethical breeders at least take the time and effort to point out the pros and cons of the breeds they specialize in, and in that way prevent pets from ending up in unsuitable homes. We have huge problems here with Huskies. Even our little village has a Husky rescue centre (run by a Husky breeder). *So many see beautiful blue eyed Huskies and just "want one"! So they get one without understanding them and they end up running off, chasing livestock and eventually getting shot or injured through man's stupidity. *
> 
> My personal feelings cannot comprehend why a person would buy a specific breed. But as you say Meezey life is about choices, and I am a walkover for the "unwanted" stray.


Different horses for different courses and I know some people like the safety net which having a specific breed traits allows .

For example, my own two dogs are a West Highland White Terrier who I inherited after my grandmother passed away and a Caucasian Ovcharka who was a private rehome at 4 months old. Of course, they both have individual character quirks, for example, my CO is currently desperately washing one of the cats .

However, the Westie is spunky, lively, bright and game little terrier just like the breed standard calls for whereas the CO is a serious, watchful and independent protector.

My aunt only ever owns health tested Toy Poodles because she wants intelligent, non shedding dogs she can compete in competitions with.

On the other hand, my other aunt only ever rescues Staffs because she loves their temperament and loves rescues 

The bit I've highlighted in your post is my biggest bug bear in the dog world. I think the majority of the dog owning public have lost touch of what their chosen breed is bred to do (and have little desire to find out or take heed!) and I will argue till the cows come home that this is one of the major reasons dogs are placed in rescue. I've heard it time and time again.

'My border collie is herding my kids?'
'My beagle is howling because he's left alone for 9 hours today. Oh and his recall is shocking.'



Understand a breed's history, what they were bred to do and why they have the characteristics they do and you will learn some of the reasons your dog does what it does.

We only have 2 huskies where we live but I worry that COs are gonna be the next 'big thing' because of their reputation with the 'hard crowd' and with no breed rescue to fall back on I worry where the unwanted ones are going to go  They're not an easy breed


----------



## Mellowredsa (Apr 17, 2016)

Pappychi said:


> *Understand a breed's history, what they were bred to do and why they have the characteristics they do and you will learn some of the reasons your dog does what it does.*
> 
> We only have 2 huskies where we live but I worry that COs are gonna be the next 'big thing' because of their reputation with the 'hard crowd' and with no breed rescue to fall back on I worry where the unwanted ones are going to go  They're not an easy breed


I had to google your CO. Georgeous dogs, so I fully understand your concern of them becoming the "next big thing". Let's hope they don't catch on here - they don't look like they would do too good in 40 degree heat.

Great Danes are very popular here in Napier. We went to do a quote a few weeks ago, and were confronted by a 9 month old GD, jumping all over us, running about like a loon and generally causing total chaos. I found this hilarious, but my partner has had two hip replacements and, even at 6"2, was almost bowled over by this pup - could have resulted in a serious injury if he had fallen over. The owner eventually came out of the house, stressed to her eyeballs, shouting at, and complaining about, the puppy. She bought the GD because she was told they are very good with children, "but the puppy jumps up on the 2 year old, and I don't know what to do". Well, the dog is locked out of the house with little human contact, never walked (or strolled as you do with GDs) and totally untrained. She was "considering" taking him to training school!

I gave her the name of a GD lover in the village who was considering getting a second dog.

A friend of mine only *buys* Staffies - she will never rescue "because you don't know where they come from" - but I still love her to bits


----------



## maxipuss2014 (Jul 11, 2016)

This is so true, people can be so cruel. I had to hug my blue bear after reading this.


----------



## KATZ1355 (May 30, 2016)

hobbs2004 said:


> This has made the round on German fora/FB since last year. I looked for a translation, couldn't find one, so translated it myself. The original is titled "Ich klage an...", which literally translated means "I accuse you" but I personally felt "I blame you" was a more fitting translation. Anyhow, just wanted to share.
> 
> I blame you
> 
> ...


Das ist leben!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

KATZ1355 said:


> Das ist leben!


That's life?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

KATZ1355 said:


> Das ist leben!


??????????
Better to Remain Silent and Be Thought a Fool than to Speak and Remove All Doubt


----------



## KATZ1355 (May 30, 2016)

buffie said:


> ??????????
> Better to Remain Silent and Be Thought a Fool than to Speak and Remove All Doubt


xxxxx


----------

